# Convention Centres of the World



## jetjunky (Feb 27, 2007)

Convention centres are often among the most striking low-rise buildings in any city. 

Lets see the world's convention centres...


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

One of my favourites is the Palais des Congres in Montreal:


----------



## jetjunky (Feb 27, 2007)

Durban International Convention Centre


ICC in the foreground, with adjoining exhibition centre behind it.









Front view









Newly completed arena at the rear of the complex (host of FIFA 2010 prelim draw)


















Plenary hall


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Vancouver Convention & Exhibition Centre (at Canada Place). It's also an IMAX theatre, hotel, and cruise ship terminal.




















































Vancouver Convention & Exhibition Centre expansion, under construction for completion in 2009. Both the old and new facilities will act as the International Broadcast Centre and Main Press Centre for the 2010 Olympics. It'll have the largest green roof in Canada.


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

LA Convention Center(My favorite one)









Buffalo, NY's Convention Center
(Only worthy picture)








Photo by wyliepoon, Flickr

What it could look like in the future...


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre & Putrajaya Convention Centre*

*Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre, Malaysia.*

























































*Putrajaya Convention Centre*


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Baltimore's (part of it anyway)










Washingtons










nothing really to be proud of : /


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Luanda Convention Centre, Angola


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

SECC, Glasgow


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Mccormick Place in chicago is my favourite convention centre. It is the third largest convention centre in the world. Now, what are the largest and second largest convention centres in the world?


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

Melbourne's new Convention Centre (looks very similar to Vancouver's expansion), the first to achieve a 6 star energy rating:





And U/C:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Brendan said:


> The Sydney Opera House.


The sydney Opera House is not a convention centre.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

In NYC we have the Jacob K Javits Convention Ctr.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

World Market Center. Predominantly used for furniture industry trade shows. It will have over 12 million square feet of exhibition floor space when the seventh phase is finished.



























Third phase almost finished.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Couple more UK Examples -

Earls Court - London



















Olympia - London



















The Royal Albert Hall (London) has a variety of uses including Confrences and Exhibitions




























GMEX - Manchester




























Belfast - Kings Hall Exhibition Centre










Belfast Waterfront Hall










Cardiff International Arena & Convention Centre










Bournemouth International Centre



















Riviera International Centre - Torquay - England










QEII Centre London



















Website for the planned New London ICC

http://www.londonicc.co.uk/home/index.aspx

Liverpool's New Convention Centre



















Birmingham NEC - UK (2.1 Million Square Feet)




























Harrogate International Centre 










Edinburgh International Conference Centre



















View of Edinburgh from the Centre


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

ExCeL - London


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

One of the most magnificent conference centres is Blackpool Winter Garden in England.

Blackpool Winter Gardens is the home to the oldest and most prestigous ballroom dance competition in the world, akin to Wembley Stadium, the World Cup or Superbowl of Ballroom Dancing, it is also one of the most unique and beautiful convention centres.

More about the Blackpool Dance Festrival - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackpool_Dance_Festival

More about Blackpool Winter Garden - http://www.wintergardensblackpool.co.uk/Events.asp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winter_Gardens,_Blackpool





























The Empress Ballroom


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Another famous ballroom in Blackpool - Tower Ballroom - Blackpool

The Tower Ballroom is regarded as one of the most magnificent ballrooms in the world.


----------



## Maxim98 (Jul 21, 2005)

Tampa Convention Center - pretty bland


----------



## exclusiv (May 29, 2007)

Quebec City Convention Centre - Centre des Congrès de Québec



















Awards

2007 Prime Site Award, from the readers of Facilities & Destinations Magazine. 

Meeting & Incentive Travel Readers' Choice Award 

*Apex Award 2006 – Best Convention Centre in the World from the International Association of Congress Centres (AIPC). *

*Apex Award 2003: The Centre is ranked among the top 3 in the world. *

2003 ÉcoGeste Award in the Building Management category for the reduction of greenhouse gas emission and smart energy management. 

2004 Stellaris Award, Energy Efficiency category: smart energy management. 

2004 Octas Award, Transformation of business process – 500 employees or less: successful implementation of the Axapta management system.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*LOS ANGELES*

*LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER*


















*ANAHEIM CONVENTION CENTER*


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*Peoria Civic Center....
*

(partial Exterior Views, BELOW, of the superstructure)





























(*recent Addition*, BELOW, to the superstructure completed in 2007)​


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Cape Town International Convention Centre:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Westchester County Ctr is found in White Plains, though it's not that big or grand as the rest of the ones shown here.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Kultur- und Kongresszentrum Luzern (KKL)


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning pics


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya International Convention Centre
by acroamatic


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

There is a convention center in the Hofburg in Vienna. It takes up certain share of it. 


























The Ausria Center Vienna is the largest dedicated convention center. Its right next to the UN seat in Vienna. Actually its outside a rather dull and ugly concrete monster. But the recently replaed the main entrance roof through a new one which considerably improved at least the entrance area. The inside is up to date though.









(the building with the black roof, the other buildings belong to the UN headquarters of Vienna, the picture is with the old entrance)









(picture with the new entrance, you also see the brand new conference hall of the IAEA right next to it)


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

The San Diego Convention Center named to TOP TEN best designed centers in the world.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

Durban International Convention Centre was awesome!!!
i like it..others picture was magnificents!!!!
good job!!putrajaya also nice!!here i have some other pict of putrajaya convention center..


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

stratus_magnus said:


> Durban International Convention Centre was awesome!!!


Yes it is, Africa's number 1 conference venue for quite a while now & was also 2nd best in the world.























































































*WATCH THIS!*
Construction video: http://www.durban.gov.za/durban/ser...s/resolveUid/41795f55f105d9b76fed1354f9097272


----------



## Kailyas (Nov 23, 2007)

SECC, Glasgow is very futuristic


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Dallas Convention Center (old image before recent additions)


















Re-development Plan


----------



## fcarvall (Nov 6, 2004)

This small one is in the mountains around Chillan, in southern Chile


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Heres the newly opened but not completed Liverpool Arena and Convention Centre.

http://www.accliverpool.com/

Pics from Juxtapol



















And an aerial shot showing the landscaping and hotels need completing, aswell as the apartments wrapping around the car park and the city loft towers further up.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^^ That's an awesome building. I'm loving some of the designs coming out of Liverpool at the moment, it's a very exciting time for the city.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

world's second/third largest (depending on the source) is in frankfurt

the pics are a bit old (many years!). today the tracks disappeared and new gigantic halls are being built right now. the empty area is being developed as we speak.


















for more pics go to
page 1
page 2
page 3
page 4


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

SMX Convention Center, SM City, Manila


incognito_rn said:


>





tj_brewed said:


> The country’s newest and largest privately-run exhibition and convention center.


----------

